# 

## Brest

(      -3)              75    -  .  ,    .   ,   -,  !

----------


## andy

?

----------


## Brest

> ?

     ,   .  ,

----------


## LAEN

> (      -3)

  +

----------


## Sky

.

----------


## Lake

75  ( ,  ).   .   .

----------


## Sky

*Lake*,        ? ҳ   ,    ,     .

----------


## Lake

> *Lake*,        ? ҳ   ,    ,     .

       .      :)
         .    .    - (75 )        .  ,   ,     ...  ,    ,    .     , ,     ,  ,       ,        :). 
PS ,        ...  :)   100-   75 .   -    ,    -  .     :)

----------


## Brest

-     -        2005.

----------


## 23q

> 100-   75 .

          .     .

----------


## tayatlas

. 
      4     .     . 200    ! ( ,         -           ).  
      .  200    ""  3 .        70 /.

----------


## Lake

> -     -        2005.

   ,   ,   ,        .   

> . 
>       4     .     . 200    ! ( ,         -           ).  
>       .  200    ""  3 .        70 /.

      .  -  .    -   :)

----------


## Rumata

,   IP   .
      .  75

----------


## alexx76

.        v 60       .

----------

*alexx76*,  . , ""))      120,     .    -    ,  -  ,     , TV1000  TV1000 Action,   ,  ,    .

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,  . , ""))      120,     .    -    ,  -  ,     , TV1000  TV1000 Action,   ,  ,    .

          )

----------


## Sky

.      .   180   ( HD +100).  ,   .    .

----------

*Sky*,   120,    ))      180,    ,   

> .

    -   "",  ...

----------


## alexx76

> *Sky*,   120,    ))      180,    ,  
>   -   "",  ...

               40   60.     1000      .      .

----------


## Barga

> .      .   *180   ( HD +100).  ,  * .    .

       ?   180 ?        .  ,   .   135 .  ,   ....   
  !!!! 
 !!!   ....   !!!! !!! !!! :))

----------


## Karen

> ?   180 ?        .  ,   .   135 .  ,   ....  http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1603/6a/11a549bda84c.jpg 
>   !!!! 
>  !!!   ....   !!!! !!! !!! :))

    160.    .     ?

----------


## RAMM

> -   "",  ...

  **,    ,        ,   ,     .

----------


## Karen

> **,    ,        ,   ,     .

  **.  ,  **     .

----------


## RAMM

> 

      . ?  ?    ,   ,  -        ,  .   

> 

      .      , .

----------


## Karen

> . ?  ?    ,   ,  -        ,  .   
>     .      , .

         . .

----------

*alexx76*,         ,     ?   

> ,    ,        ,   ,     .

          ,    .     ( -  )  .  ...       ,       .      ,        .

----------


## Karen

> *alexx76*,         ,     ?  
>         ,    .     ( -  )  .  ...       ,       .      ,        .

   **,      ?    + ?

----------

*Karen*,  ,        .    ,        , ,      ,  ,  .        ,   ,     ,    .    -   ,   ,  ,    ,  ))   - 120  ,    -    ,     .  .

----------


## Karen

-    .    .

----------

> -    .    .

      ))         .

----------


## Barga

> 160.    .     ?

     ***   .      .       !   -  2002 .    .  ,  ,       .   2011        . 100    150  .       137   .          .       175 .    ,  .     .        175 .   ,    ,        140.           -      .             135 .      160.         20   . 120   100    75     .    ,  .                  

> *Karen*,  ,        .*    ,       * , ,      ,  ,  .        ,   ,     ,    .    -   ,   ,  ,    ,  ))   - 120  ,    -    ,     .  .

  http://www.speedtest.net/ru/

----------


## Sky

*Barga*,   ?   " "       .
 .   @  .    ,   .    ,  '  .       .     ,      - .       ,       ' .

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,         ,     ?  
>         ,    .     ( -  )  .  ...       ,       .      ,        .

----------


## Barga

> *Barga*,   ?   " "       .
>  .   @  .    ,   .    ,  '  .       .     ,      - .       ,       ' .

      -,   ,       .     .        - .    137 .  ,  ,    ,   .        ,     . 
, ,          ?       -,     .      .

----------

*Barga*,      ))    ,        ,    ,        

> ,      - .       ,       ' .

     ))    (      ')   ,   '.    ,     )) "  ?   ,    ?" -   ,   ""          ))

----------

